

Microsoft releases preview of IE10 (and demos Windows on ARM) - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/12/microsoft-pushes-out-preview-build-of-internet-explorer-10/

======
simonsarris
Link to download:
[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Info/Downloads/Default.htm...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Info/Downloads/Default.html)

Let us hope this means Microsoft is going to commit to a more continuous
release cycle for web-tech.

I count this as 99% good news, with the caveat being that it if done wrong, it
will just be more fragmentation we have to worry about.

Even still, fragmentation in the IE9+ Era shouldn't be as bad as the
fragmentation between say IE6 and 7.

------
r00fus
Good for MS. I suppose Firefox, Safari (and especially) Chrome have convinced
the sleeping giant to awaken.

Windows on ARM was definitely faster than I had previously guessed.

Windows vs. ChromeOS vs. WebOS vs. iOS on ARM for the future of
tablet/internet appliances? Exciting times ahead.

